# ID please ! I got this guy yesterday



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

the middle


















the right 2









the right









the right









he is 9"


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Caribe IMO


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Which one do u want Id'd?


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> Which one do u want Id'd?


I want to ID this guy. tks...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

He look like a stress Red Bellies Natt. to me.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> He look like a stress Red Bellies Natt. to me.


Yes ! the seller said, it is a Red Belly, but why he look so dark all the time, and has a little bit of yellow color on his abdomen ?
beside none of red color on his body.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have 5 pygos
4 pcs of caribe
the last is this guy red belly,
red belly is the biggest one at the moment, and he is no fear with my 4 x caribe,
why he look so dark like he got big pressure ???
I can't sure, he is red belly, 
SO pls help me to ID it. tks.............................


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like just a regular P. nattereri to me.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

regular red in my eyes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup It's Red belly for sure.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

cecil_1249 said:


> Which one do u want Id'd?


I want to ID this guy. tks...









[/quote]

Can u get me better pics of the fish? more importantly....the eyes in a few shots?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Red belly from the first picture.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

i use the photoshop to cut the pic, pls ID again. tks..


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

looks like faint red eyes and a faint red on the bottom fin.

RBP!!

how big is that tank and how much you get this guy for(if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its still a red belly


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

100% sure thats a red belly


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

stressed out caribe


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

kilicar said:


> looks like faint red eyes and a faint red on the bottom fin.
> 
> RBP!!
> 
> how big is that tank and how much you get this guy for(if you dont mind me asking)


Don't go by the anal fin, cuz alot of ternetzis have red on their anal fins as well. The amount of red on the anal fin is typical of Argintine terns. In some of your pics it looks almost like a tern but I think you need more light.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

I will take more pics asap, pls help to ID it, it doesn't look like a red belly. tks


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

i am sure, my p is red belly, he has the same color as following p










http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=153969


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> He look like a stress Red Bellies Natt. to me.


agree


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bumping a thread from 5.5 months ago to say that you agree is an interesting idea...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChilDawg Posted Today, 10:07 PM
> Bumping a thread from 5.5 months ago to say that you agree is an interesting idea...


so is closing it.


----------

